# Quick! Hiking/Camping areas near Ogden?



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Some friends and I were thinking of going camping this weekend, are there any good places to hike into and camp in the Ogden area? Ive heard theres a campground in the back finger of Causey you can hike to? Any help or tips would be great!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

cant you came at the reservoir up Ogden Canyon? (if you can call that camping)
I dont know of any trails there though...


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Northfork, south fork, middle fork have places to camp.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Go down to Union Station to the Forest Service Information center. They are extremly helpful there and will give you maps and all sorts of other resoucres for great places to go. It is worth the 15 minutes to go there.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

There are some campsites up the fingers of Causey. Most use a boat to get to them but you can hike into them. These ones are next to the water and are small, barely large enough for a tent. You can hike a little further and get some better spots that are higher using trail heads from the Keisel and Causey Estates sides. These are a little more rugged in that there isn't water readily available unless you go in about 5 miles from where the streams actually dump into causey. Then you may be able to find some camping next the river. Be careful How high you go on though as you run into private property about 4-6 miles in depending on which finger you decide to hike in. I'm sure the higher one are still snow covered and probably inaccessible. *Get yourself a good map and possibly a GPS.* Sometimes the trail dissappears and you just have to know where you are and where you're going if you don't want to get lost. Some beautiful country if your up for it though.

You can also come off the top of lightning ridge if the snow is gone (I doubt it though).


----------

